# Top 10 tips for doing business in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are somebody's top 10 tips for doing business in Spain. What do you think, those of you who work with the Spanish??
Out of those given here I think I identify more with numbers 2 , 5, 6, and 7

*Top Tips on Spain Business Culture*


_Tip 1__As the future is volatile and uncertain, detailed long-term planning is somewhat irrelevant. The ability to react creatively to changing circumstances is of greater value than such forward planning.__
Tip 2__Spanish business culture is varied and undergoing rapid and fundamental changes. Which type of organisation are you dealing with? Do your homework.__
Tip 3__Managers are expected to manage. Instructions are given and managers expect them to be adhered to.__
Tip 4__Respect is earned through the display of good character and personality. Traits such as sincerity, courage and strong leadership are all appreciated.
__Tip 5__Relationships are all important. Internal organisations are driven through these relationships, as are external client contacts. It is essential to work on the development of good long-term relationships even at the expense of some short term 'hits'.__
Tip 6__Business organisations tend to be structured along hierarchical lines, but the reporting and power structures might not ultimately closely resemble the paper version. Information, power and delegation might flow along more abstract, unclear lines of relationship and mutual self-interest.__
Tip 7__Information is given on a 'who needs to know' or 'who do I want to know' basis.__
Tip 8__Meetings are often for the dissemination of information or the issuing of instructions rather than for open debate.__
Tip 9__Agendas, when used, will not necessarily be adhered to. They can be seen to stifle creativity and debate.__
Tip 10__Although it is important to be punctual, it is far more important to place the correct amount of emphasis on relationships. Therefore, dealing with people is more important than punctuality._
Taken from International Business Culture â€“ Cultural Differences in Business - World Business Culture Home Page


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here are somebody's top 10 tips for doing business in Spain. What do you think, those of you who work with the Spanish??
> Out of those given here I think I identify more with numbers 2 , 5, 6, and 7
> 
> *Top Tips on Spain Business Culture*
> ...


Interesting - point 10 has to be true in Spain - Spanish, punctual...ermmm....sorry, remind me what that means?:noidea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Interesting - point 10 has to be true in Spain - Spanish, punctual...ermmm....sorry, remind me what that means?:noidea:


Actually I find people to be very punctual, but perhaps that's the nature of my work (English teacher) They know that they have paid for an hour and then I'll be on my way...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually I find people to be very punctual, but perhaps that's the nature of my work (English teacher) They know that they have paid for an hour and then I'll be on my way...


ah, probably because they want their english lesson! i find when they want something they are there - when I want it they turn up when they please! still, i guess thats the same everywhere!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> ah, probably because they want their english lesson! i find when they want something they are there - when I want it they turn up when they please! still, i guess thats the same everywhere!


Yes, I hadn't thought of it like that - you could be right there!


----------

